# waiting



## steve bellinger (Jan 29, 2015)

As I ordered a bunch of stuff, and after all most 3 weeks it still ain't here. Thought I might as well show ya what there going in when ever they do show up. 5 of these piece are all ready sold. The 3 duck calls in the middle, and the 2 red dyed maple burl deer grunts. They have seen the pics, so there waiting impatiently. :(

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow! Those are some stunners!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 29, 2015)

The word vibrant sure comes to mind! Beautiful turning and finish Steve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Cool looking calls Steve, I like the 2nd grunt from the left the best!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful calls Steve!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice work on those. Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jan 29, 2015)

That one on the far left and middle 2 flutes are awesome! What wood are they?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks guys, Most of these are red maple burl( duck calls) The grunts left to right are red oak burl, hard maple burl ( from PA), cherry burl, and dyed red maple burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jan 29, 2015)

Good to know...but I need to stop coming on here, now I have to add more woods to my wish list.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2015)

Great work Steve. Hard to pick a favorite, they all have something I like about them. Not a bad one in the bunch

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 29, 2015)

dam purty bunch of critter getters steve a 1 quality

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2015)

Steve, that's some cool work! My favorite is the tall dark one 4th from the left. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2015)

Mighty fine looking bunch if calls !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 30, 2015)

SHARP! x 9

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

